# Can you be given results on the phone



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all, am just wondering if anyone's partners have got their results of their sperm analysis on the phone?


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello

Yes we did our doctor gave us the results when I called for my day 21 blood test results, so was told the result of the sperm analysis they explained things about the result of the test aswell on the phone
X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep,  our gp called hubby and talked it through on the phone.  Hubby gave permission for the gp to discuss the results with me and I spoke to him too.


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, i am scared now as they wouldn't give them to hubby on the phone and he has to go to see the Dr to get them


----------

